# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  W32.Rahack
По этой инструкции  http://securityresponse.symantec.com...32.rahack.html вроде вычистил торяна, но после него остались exe-шники  :Sad: 
Стоит только войти в в папку в которой есть эти гады (exe-шники), и тут же опять происходит заражение. Чем можно почистить комп от этой гадости ?!?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Антивирусом?

----------


## Minos

Антивирусом, в безопасном режиме, а лучше вообще из консоли.

----------

Norton Antivirus ничего странного в них не находит  :Sad: 
база от 05.01.05г.
Хотя когда происходит инфицирование, он ругается и помещает что то в карантин...

----------


## Geser

> Norton Antivirus ничего странного в них не находит 
> база от 05.01.05г.
> Хотя когда происходит инфицирование, он ругается и помещает что то в карантин...


Тогда http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20
А вообще Нортон далеко не лучший антивирус.

----------

AVZ тоже не нашел ничего странного в exe-шниках оставшихся после Rahack`а  :Sad:

----------


## Geser

> AVZ тоже не нашел ничего странного в exe-шниках оставшихся после Rahack`а


А там разве не написано что если не поможет нужно логи сделать?

----------

Сорри  :Smiley: 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 10:50:59, on 12.01.2005
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP4 (5.00.2920.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\termsrv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\FireBird\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\llssrv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\r_server.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Dfssvc.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\internat.exe
C:\Program Files\MZ Arhivator\saviour.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUALL.EXE
D:\Distr\Agency_NEW\Distrib\hijackthis\HijackThis.  exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ya.ru
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe
O4 - Startup: MZ Архиватор.lnk = C:\Program Files\MZ Arhivator\saviour.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra &#039;Tools&#039; menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O16 - DPF: {D30CA0FD-1CA0-11D4-AC78-006008A9A8BC} (WebBasedClientInstall Class) - file://C:\Program Files\SAV\clt-inst\WEBINST\webinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1E722059-B4D9-4C58-BD6D-5AED5CF73478}: NameServer = xx.xx.xx.xx,xx.xx.xx.xx
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Intel PDS - Unknown - C:\WINNT\System32\cba\pds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - Unknown - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Administrator Service - Unknown - C:\WINNT\System32\r_server.exe

StartupList report, 12.01.2005, 10:51:18
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : D:\Distr\Agency_NEW\Distrib\hijackthis\HijackThis.  EXE
Detected: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP4 (5.00.2920.0000)
* Using default options
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\termsrv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\FireBird\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\llssrv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\r_server.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Dfssvc.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\internat.exe
C:\Program Files\MZ Arhivator\saviour.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
D:\Distr\Agency_NEW\Distrib\hijackthis\HijackThis.  exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\nik\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
MZ Архиватор.lnk = C:\Program Files\MZ Arhivator\saviour.exe

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINNT\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

IgfxTray = C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
HotKeysCmds = C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
vptray = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

internat.exe = internat.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP :Shocked: E /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{6A5110B5-E14B-4268-A065-EF89FF33C325}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:"S 2 true 3 true 4 true 5 true 6 true 7 true" initpki.dll

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINNT\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINNT\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\System32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/s...sh/swflash.cab

[WebBasedClientInstall Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\WebInst.Dll
CODEBASE = file://C:\Program Files\SAV\clt-inst\WEBINST\webinst.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (autostart)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
DefWatch: C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe (autostart)
Distributed File System: %SystemRoot%\system32\Dfssvc.exe (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
DNS Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\dns.exe (autostart)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Intel PDS: C:\WINNT\System32\cba\pds.exe (autostart)
Firebird Server: C:\Program Files\FireBird\bin\ibserver -s (autostart)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
License Logging Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\llssrv.exe (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe (autostart)
NAVAPEL: \??\C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\NAVAPEL.SYS (autostart)
Symantec AntiVirus Client: C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe (autostart)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Policy Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Remote Registry Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvc.exe (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
Remote Administrator Service: "C:\WINNT\System32\r_server.exe" /service (autostart)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\system32\MSTask.exe (autostart)
RunAs Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
Still Image Service: %systemroot%\system32\stisvc.exe (autostart)
Terminal Device Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\termdd.sys (autostart)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.exe (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %SystemRoot%\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe (autostart)


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

Network.ConnectionTray: C:\WINNT\system32\NETSHELL.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINNT\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: stobject.dll

на сколько я понял Rahack`а больше на машине нет, от него остались только exe-шники которые не вытирают ни NAV ни AVZ  :Sad: 
Руками вытирать - не вариант ...

----------


## pig

Вот этих не знаю:
C:\WINNT\System32\r_server.exe (видимо, сам RAdmin?)
C:\Program Files\MZ Arhivator\saviour.exe
Завернить в архив с паролем virus и отошлите на [email protected]

У вас там терминальный сервер установлен?

----------

Это свои  :Smiley: 
первый - Radmin мой
второй - типа бакапер
установлен терминальный клиент...
exe-шник оставшийся от Rahack`а скинуть на мыло?

----------


## Geser

> exe-шник оставшийся от Rahack`а скинуть на мыло?


Давай

----------


## Geser

Кстати, а что за папка с зараженными файлами? Там только зараженные, или чистые тоже есть?

----------

Он создет exe-шники рядом с нормальной html`кой с таким же значком  :Sad: 
При запуске html`ки запускается exe и происходит инфицирование  :Sad:

----------

Exe выслал

----------


## Geser

Комп домашний? Если да, то очень советую сменить антивирус. На файлик посмотрим. Возможно Олег добавит детектирование в АВЗ, и можно будет им почистить.

----------

Комп рабочий, NA корпоративный  :Sad:  
А какой посоветуете? AVP кажется мне тяжелым, Dr.Web - не внушает доверия ...
думаю лучше firewall накатить, хоть в следующий раз может поможет  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Комп рабочий, NA корпоративный  
> А какой посоветуете? AVP кажется мне тяжелым, Dr.Web - не внушает доверия ...
> думаю лучше firewall накатить, хоть в следующий раз может поможет


AVP тяжелый, но вопрос что важнее, скорость или безопасность.
Dr.Web очень неплох, хотя бывают иногда некоторые глюки.
В общем это лидеры по обеспечению безопасности. Из остальных, насколько я могу судить, неплохи Битдефендер и НОД
firewall не предотвражает заражения (кроме сетевых червей). Единственное что, он может помешать трояну отправить информацию с компа. Но не всегда.

----------

Дык а чем exe-шники погрохать то ???  ???
а то страшно сохраненные html-ки открывать.

----------


## Geser

> Дык а чем exe-шники погрохать то ???  ???
> а то страшно сохраненные html-ки открывать.


Я думаю Олег добавит в АВЗ, можно будет им и почистить.

----------


## Minos

> Дык а чем exe-шники погрохать то ???  ???
> а то страшно сохраненные html-ки открывать.


Смени значек для HTML на какой нибудь не стандартный, а еще лучше браузер (если это не противоречет политике предприятия), В результате будеш точно разлечать своих и чужих.

----------


## Geser

В присланном файле и КАВ и ДрВеб видят вирус.
Попросил Олега добавить в базы. Будем ждать...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

This is the report of the scanning done over "__1064" file that VirusTotal processed on 01/12/2005 at 21:06:24.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.29.0.5 01.12.2005 - 
BitDefender 7.0 01.12.2005 BehavesLike:Trojan.ShellReg 
ClamAV devel-20041205 01.11.2005 - 
DrWeb 4.32b 01.12.2005 Win32.RAHack 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 01.12.2005 - 
eTrust-Vet 11.7.0.0 01.12.2005 - 
F-Prot 3.16a 01.12.2005 could be infected with an unknown virus 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.12.2005 Backdoor.Win32.Agent.go 
NOD32v2 1.969 01.12.2005 Win32/Agent.GO 
Norman 5.70.10 01.11.2005 W32/RAdmin.2_0B 
Panda 8.02.00 01.12.2005 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 01.12.2005 Backdoor.Win32.Agent.go 
Symantec 8.0 01.12.2005 - 

Мда...

----------

NA с обновлением от 12.01.05г. усе вроде нашел  :Smiley: 
408 инфицированных файлов помещено в карантин  :Smiley:

----------

Всем СПАСИБО за участие  ;D !!!

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я думаю Олег добавит в АВЗ, можно будет им и почистить.


Сегодня я поместил на штатном месте (http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz-dwn.htm) внеочередной апдейт, который теоретически задавит этого "зверя". Но он состоит не из одного файла - присланный на анализ образец является дроппером, он создает в системе 3 exe файла и одну DLL.
NAV с последним апдейтом не видит один из компонентов этого вируса и он может "ожить" (т.к. этот компонент прописан в автозапусе)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Кстати, еще момент по поводу виря - он размножается
через RemoteAdmin с простым паролем. В логе Hijack
как раз есть C:\WINNT\System32\r_server.exe. Вывод - кроме лечения нужно отрубить RAdmin или задать ему сложный несмысловой пароль

----------

Нортоном я гохнул exe-шники, а чистить пришлось руками  :Sad:  когда произошло инфицирование - не запускался даже regedit, пришлось перегружатся в Safe mode с поддержкой командной строки...
а вообще мне показалось что зацепил я его когда зашел на какой то сайт, по другому он ни как не мог прорватся...

----------

Добрый день у меня Backdoor.W32.Agent.go всё время заражает комп даже после чистки симантеком и касперским были удалены все вирусы с диска д потом я отформотировал диск с установил опять 2003 сервер установил там фаирвол zone alarm 5 всё было нормально а вот сегодня как ударило сразу касперский показал 1500 вирусов и все exe фаилы просто перестали открываться после CLRAV.COM от каспера там от червей вроде от сасера я запускал он изменил ключи в реестре всё сразу заработало а после кажой перезагрузке происходит такая фигня все exe сразу не открываються приходиться всё время пользовать этот CLRAV.COM и что странно во всей локалке очень быстро мигают лампочки на сетевухе как будто это бластер порты их грузит. Подскожите что мне делать.

----------


## pig

Ответ здесь: http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20

----------

Не только 3 exeшника и dll-ку, но и еще одну папку C:\WUTemp, в ней исполняемый файл не помню названия, и 
файл System.vbs в главном меню

----------

Обновление не сработало заразный exeшник не был удален.
А вот, что об этом звере пишет Symantec:

When W32.Rahack is executed, it performs the following actions:
1.***Creates the following files: 
·***%System%\mscolsrv.exe 
·***%System%\server.dll 
·***%System%\svchsot.exe 
·***%System%\syshid.exe 
·***%UserProfile%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\system.vbs

Notes: 
·***%System% is a variable that refers to the System folder. By default this is C:\Windows\System (Windows 95/98/Me), C:\Winnt\System32 (Windows NT/2000), or C:\Windows\System32 (Windows XP). 
·***%UserProfile% is a variable that refers to the current user&#039;s profile folder. By default, this is C:\Documents and Settings\<All Users> (Windows NT/2000/XP).
2.***Adds the value:

"sysser" = "%System%\[path to original file]" 

to the registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Run

so that the worm is executed every time Windows starts.
3.***Adds the value:

"(Default)"= "syshid.exe "%1" %*""  

to the registry key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command
4.***Creates the following registry entries:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\M  SCoolServ 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\MSCoolServ 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\RAdmin\v1.1 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\RAdmin\v2.0
5.***Creates the following service:

Service name: MSCoolServ 
6.***Searches for .htm and .html files and copies itself using the same name with an .exe extension.
7.***Adds the values:

"(Default)" = "sysser"  
"(Default)" = "[path to executable]" 

to the registry key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\[random CLSID]
8.***Inserts an objective tag into the .html files. The objective tag points to the CLSID that is created in the registry so that the worm is executed every time the .html files are opened. 
9.***Searches for IP addresses running Radmin, by connecting to IP addresses from [first octet].[second octet].0.1 to [first octet].[second octet].255.255 on TCP port 4899,

Notes: 
·***The first octet is randomly chosen from the following: 
12, 14, 24, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 195, 199, 200, 201, 202, 203, 207, 209, 210, 211, 212, 213, 216, 217, 218, 219, 220, 221, 222 
·***The second octet is randomly chosen from the following: 
0, 20, 40, 60, 80, 100, 120 ,140, 160, 18, 200, 220, 240 

Logs the details of any IP addresses running Radmin on TCP port 4899 in the file logX.txt in same folder as the worm.
10.***Attempts to access the remote computers running Radmin, using the following passwords: 
·***123456789 
·***11111111 
·***12345678 
·***password 
·***qwertyui 
·***00000000 
·***12341234 
11.***Copies itself onto the remote computer as C:\wutemp\srvsxc.exe, and attempts to execute itself. 




Symantec Security Response encourages all users and administrators to adhere to the following basic security "best practices":
·***Turn off and remove unneeded services. By default, many operating systems install auxiliary services that are not critical, such as an FTP server, telnet, and a Web server. These services are avenues of attack. If they are removed, blended threats have less avenues of attack and you have fewer services to maintain through patch updates. 
·***If a blended threat exploits one or more network services, disable, or block access to, those services until a patch is applied. 
·***Always keep your patch levels up-to-date, especially on computers that host public services and are accessible through the firewall, such as HTTP, FTP, mail, and DNS services (for example, all Windows-based computers should have the current Service Pack installed.). Additionally, please apply any security updates that are mentioned in this writeup, in trusted Security Bulletins, or on vendor Web sites. 
·***Enforce a password policy. Complex passwords make it difficult to crack password files on compromised computers. This helps to prevent or limit damage when a computer is compromised. 
·***Configure your email server to block or remove email that contains file attachments that are commonly used to spread viruses, such as .vbs, .bat, .exe, .pif and .scr files. 
·***Isolate infected computers quickly to prevent further compromising your organization. Perform a forensic analysis and restore the computers using trusted media. 
·***Train employees not to open attachments unless they are expecting them. Also, do not execute software that is downloaded from the Internet unless it has been scanned for viruses. Simply visiting a compromised Web site can cause infection if certain browser vulnerabilities are not patched. 


The following instructions pertain to all current and recent Symantec antivirus products, including the Symantec AntiVirus and Norton AntiVirus product lines.
1.***Disable System Restore (Windows Me/XP). 
2.***Update the virus definitions. 
3.***Restart the computer in Safe mode or VGA mode. 
4.***Run a full system scan and delete all the files detected as W32.Rahack. 
5.***Reverse the changes made to the registry.
For details on each of these steps, read the following instructions.

1. To disable System Restore (Windows Me/XP)
If you are running Windows Me or Windows XP, we recommend that you temporarily turn off System Restore. Windows Me/XP uses this feature, which is enabled by default, to restore the files on your computer in case they become damaged. If a virus, worm, or Trojan infects a computer, System Restore may back up the virus, worm, or Trojan on the computer.

Windows prevents outside programs, including antivirus programs, from modifying System Restore. Therefore, antivirus programs or tools cannot remove threats in the System Restore folder. As a result, System Restore has the potential of restoring an infected file on your computer, even after you have cleaned the infected files from all the other locations.

Also, a virus scan may detect a threat in the System Restore folder even though you have removed the threat.

For instructions on how to turn off System Restore, read your Windows documentation, or one of the following articles: 
·***"How to disable or enable Windows Me System Restore" 
·***"How to turn off or turn on Windows XP System Restore"

Note: When you are completely finished with the removal procedure and are satisfied that the threat has been removed, re-enable System Restore by following the instructions in the aforementioned documents.

For additional information, and an alternative to disabling Windows Me System Restore, see the Microsoft Knowledge Base article, "Antivirus Tools Cannot Clean Infected Files in the _Restore Folder," Article ID: Q263455.

2. To update the virus definitions
Symantec Security Response fully tests all the virus definitions for quality assurance before they are posted to our servers. There are two ways to obtain the most recent virus definitions: 
·***Running LiveUpdate, which is the easiest way to obtain virus definitions: These virus definitions are posted to the LiveUpdate servers once each week (usually on Wednesdays), unless there is a major virus outbreak. To determine whether definitions for this threat are available by LiveUpdate, refer to the Virus Definitions (LiveUpdate). 
·***Downloading the definitions using the Intelligent Updater: The Intelligent Updater virus definitions are posted daily. You should download the definitions from the Symantec Security Response Web site and manually install them. To determine whether definitions for this threat are available by the Intelligent Updater, refer to the Virus Definitions (Intelligent Updater).

The Intelligent Updater virus definitions are available: Read "How to update virus definition files using the Intelligent Updater" for detailed instructions.


3. To restart the computer in Safe mode or VGA mode
Shut down the computer and turn off the power. Wait for at least 30 seconds, and then restart the computer in Safe mode or VGA mode. 
·***For Windows 95, 98, Me, 2000, or XP users, restart the computer in Safe mode. For instructions, read the document, "How to start the computer in Safe Mode." 
·***For Windows NT 4 users, restart the computer in VGA mode. 
4. To scan for and delete the infected files 
a.***Press CTRL+ALT+DEL and click Task Manager to open the task manager. 
b.***Click on the Processes tab. 
c.***Select svchsot.exe and click End Process, then close the task manager. 
d.***Start your Symantec antivirus program and make sure that it is configured to scan all the files. 
·***For Norton AntiVirus consumer products: Read the document, "How to configure Norton AntiVirus to scan all files." 
·***For Symantec AntiVirus Enterprise products: Read the document, "How to verify that a Symantec Corporate antivirus product is set to scan all files."
e.***Run a full system scan. 
f.***If any files are detected as infected with W32.Rahack, click Delete.


5. To reverse the changes made to the registry
Important: Symantec strongly recommends that you back up the registry before making any changes to it. Incorrect changes to the registry can result in permanent data loss or corrupted files. Modify the specified keys only. Read the document, "How to make a backup of the Windows registry," for instructions. 
a.***Click Start > Run. 
b.***Type regedit 

Then click OK. 
c.***Navigate to the key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Run
d.***In the right pane, delete the value:

"sysser" = "%System%\[path to original file]"
e.***Navigate to the key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command
f.***In the right pane, delete the value:

"(Default)"= "syshid.exe "%1" %*""
g.***Navigate to the key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\[random CLSID]
h.***In the right pane, delete the values:

"(Default)" = "sysser"  
"(Default)" = "[path to executable]" 
i.***Navigate to and delete the following registry keys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\M  SCoolServ 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\MSCoolServ 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\RAdmin\v1.1 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\RAdmin\v2.0
j.***Exit the Registry Editor.
k.***Restart the computer in Normal mode. For instructions, read the section on returning to Normal mode in the document, "How to start the computer in Safe Mode."

----------

Norton Antivirus все чистит  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Norton Antivirus все чистит


Ну может на сегодня и чистит. Не прошло и года  :Smiley:

----------


## lor

Уважаемые! Прошу помочь мне. Заразился данным вирусом, симптомы соответсвующие. Но есть одно НО. Этот вирус не позволяет мне запустить ни одной программы (.exe), даже в Safe Mode. Соответсвенно regedit также не запускается, и я не могу потереть необходимые ключи из реестра. У меня установлен Dr.Web v.4.32b. Он обнаруживает этот вирус, удаляет файл в папке wutemp, на далее он опять появляется. Этот вирус не проявлял никакой активности, и вреда особо не чинил, но затем в в Автозагрузке появился скрипт system.vbs и парализовал систему полностью. Прошу подсказать мне выход из этой ситуации.
Прошу прощения за возможные повторения.
P.S. переустановку системы просьба не предлагать!

----------


## Geser

> Уважаемые! Прошу помочь мне. Заразился данным вирусом, симптомы соответсвующие. Но есть одно НО. Этот вирус не позволяет мне запустить ни одной программы (.exe), даже в Safe Mode. Соответсвенно regedit также не запускается, и я не могу потереть необходимые ключи из реестра. У меня установлен Dr.Web v.4.32b. Он обнаруживает этот вирус, удаляет файл в папке wutemp, на далее он опять появляется. Этот вирус не проявлял никакой активности, и вреда особо не чинил, но затем в в Автозагрузке появился скрипт system.vbs и парализовал систему полностью. Прошу подсказать мне выход из этой ситуации.
> Прошу прощения за возможные повторения.
> P.S. переустановку системы просьба не предлагать!


Если файловая система FAT, то загрузиться с системной дискетки и просканировать весь комп сканером коммандной строки.

----------


## lor

стоит NTFS

----------


## Geser

> стоит NTFS


Ну, если ни один exe не запускается, тогда я не знаю. нести хард к кому-то сканить у него.

----------


## lor

> Ну, если ни один exe не запускается, тогда я не знаю. нести хард к кому-то сканить у него.


опять же, система как-то странно "мутирует". Может быть это какая то версия новая ?

----------


## lor

Итак. Добился запуска приложений, запуская их от имени Администратора (Run as..) Скан системы ничего не даёт!

----------


## Geser

> Итак. Добился запуска приложений, запуская их от имени Администратора (Run as..) Скан системы ничего не даёт!


http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20 если всеми прогами уже сканировал, то сделай лог, и запость в новую тему

----------


## lor

> http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20 если всеми прогами уже сканировал, то сделай лог, и запость в новую тему


Попытался сделать всё о инструкции. 1) я не могу отключить восстановление, т.к. при попытке заглянуть в свойства Системы, также как и при порытке запуска других приложений возникает ошибка: This file doesn&#039;t have a program assosiated with it for perfoming this action. Create an assosiation in the Folder Options control panel.
2) в Safe Mode не удаётся запустить рекомендованные программы, появляется ошибка, мол данное приложение не может работать в безопасном режиме.

P.S. раньше при запуске приложения появлялось окошко с выбором программ для запуска, потом просто не происходило никаких действий, а сйчас возникает ошибка ассоциаций. мутант какой-то.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А HijackThis запускается?

----------


## pig

Взять систему, наиболее близкую по конфигурации, в крайнем случае - свежеустановленную. Экспортировать ветку реестра HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT в текстовый (REG) файл и попытаться этот файл импортировать на поломатой машине. Базовые ассоциации должны починиться.

----------


## lor

Вообщем ребят, мне удалось таки восстановить систему из образа, но повторяю, на мой взгляд необходимо найти решение проблемы. С первого взгяда безобидный Rahack устроил полную.... на моём компьютере.

----------


## pig

Снесите Radmin. Поставьте файрвол. Поставьте заплатки. Обновите антивирус. Это решение где-то на 90%.

P.S. Безобидным был Янки Дудль. Есть ли сейчас что-то безобидное, не знаю. Скорее всего, нет - безвредные концепты делал один Бенни, а он сменил профиль работы.

----------


## lor

Итак. Творятся очеень странные вещи. По порядку:
1) значит бэкапил я систему из образа
2) поставил файервол, обновил винду, обновил др. Веб
3) Удалил Радмин. И тут началось самое непонятное: пропали все сетевые соединения. Т.е. вообще никак. Я естественно не понял что произошло, тыркался, делал проверку системы (тут кстати тоже возникла проблема: антивирусом просмотрел комп - обнаружил несколько вирей, среди которых Rahack&#039;а не было, но удалить их не смог, выскакивала ошибка - не могу удалить, т.к. нет в настройках ini-файла). Затем попробовал сделать обратные шаги - заново установил Radmin, и тут - о чудо ! Работа сети восстановилась. Кто попробует объяснить странные явления ?

----------


## lor

Прилагаю Hijacker log:



Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 22:07:22, on 10.02.2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
D:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\DRWEBF~1\spidernt.exe
D:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImage\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
D:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\MBM5.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\s2kctl14b67\S2kCtl.exe
C:\windows\system32\rk.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
d:\Program Files\DrWeb for Windows\spidernt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiISATARaid\SATARaid.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\DTemp\DTemp.exe
D:\Program Files\NeoRa\Trion\mirc32.exe
D:\Program Files\Opera7\Opera.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - d:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IeCatch2 Class - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - D:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\Jccatch.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - D:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KillCopy] D:\PROGRA~1\KillSoft\KillCopy\kcresume.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nForce Tray Options] sstray.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] d:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpIDerNT] d:\PROGRA~1\DRWEBF~1\spidernt.exe /agent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis*True*Image Monitor] "d:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImage\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBM 5] "D:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\MBM5.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S2kCtl] D:\Downloads\Soft\s2kctl14b67\S2kCtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] c:\windows\system32\rk.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [printerdrv] c:\windows\vdms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Outpost Firewall] D:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe /waitservice
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "d:\progra~1\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - Global Startup: SATARaid.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Ярлык для DTemp.lnk = D:\Downloads\Soft\DTemp\DTemp.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Закачать все при помощи FlashGet - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Закачать при помощи FlashGet - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ 4.1 - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - d:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra &#039;Tools&#039; menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - d:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: Trashcan - {072F3B8A-2DA2-40e2-B841-88899F240200} - D:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\TRASH.EXE (HKCU)
O9 - Extra &#039;Tools&#039; menuitem: Show Trashcan - {072F3B8A-2DA2-40e2-B841-88899F240200} - D:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\TRASH.EXE (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.co...?1105975266265
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{40F35304-610E-4859-8527-403964218BAA}: NameServer = 195.14.50.1 195.14.50.21
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6B2C346E-7866-46D1-B0EE-D6E622D5216C}: NameServer = 195.14.50.1,195.14.50.21
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Outpost Firewall Service - Agnitum - D:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
O23 - Service: SpIDer Guard for Windows NT - Doctor Web Ltd - d:\Program Files\DrWeb for Windows\spidernt.exe


StartupList report, 10.02.2005, 22:07:41
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : D:\Downloads\Soft\hijackthis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
D:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\DRWEBF~1\spidernt.exe
D:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImage\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
D:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\MBM5.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\s2kctl14b67\S2kCtl.exe
C:\windows\system32\rk.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
d:\Program Files\DrWeb for Windows\spidernt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiISATARaid\SATARaid.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\DTemp\DTemp.exe
D:\Program Files\NeoRa\Trion\mirc32.exe
D:\Program Files\Opera7\Opera.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
SATARaid.lnk = ?
Ярлык для DTemp.lnk = D:\Downloads\Soft\DTemp\DTemp.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

KillCopy = D:\PROGRA~1\KillSoft\KillCopy\kcresume.exe /startup
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
nForce Tray Options = sstray.exe /r
NeroCheck = C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
ICQ Lite = d:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
SpIDerNT = d:\PROGRA~1\DRWEBF~1\spidernt.exe /agent
Acronis*True*Image Monitor = "d:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImage\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
Acronis Scheduler2 Service = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
MBM 5 = "D:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\MBM5.EXE"
S2kCtl = D:\Downloads\Soft\s2kctl14b67\S2kCtl.exe
OSS = c:\windows\system32\rk.exe -boot
printerdrv = c:\windows\vdms.exe
Outpost Firewall = D:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe /waitservice

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

CTFMON.EXE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
NvMediaCenter = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
Steam = "d:\progra~1\steam\steam.exe" -silent

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------


Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - d:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - D:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\Jccatch.dll - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[WUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.co...?1105975266265

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/s...sh/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5*339 bytes
Report generated in 0,016 seconds

Command line options:
   /verbose  - to add additional info on each section
   /complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
   /full     - to include several rarely-important sections
   /force9x  - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
   /forcent  - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
   /forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
   /history  - to list version history only

----------


## lor

Просммотрел реестр - ключей, которые добавляет Rahack, я не обнаружил. (хотя до бэкапа они были и я их удалял - правд не помогло всё равно)

----------


## Geser

sstray.exe 
c:\windows\system32\rk.exe 
c:\windows\vdms.exe
D:\Downloads\Soft\s2kctl14b67\S2kCtl.exe

Файлы обязательно заархивировать с паролем virus и отправить на [email protected]
Как архивировать с паролем написано тут:
http://www.securinfo.ru/HowtoArchive
как искать файлы написано тут:
http://www.securinfo.ru/HowToSearch
В письме обязательно указать ссылку на тему!

----------


## lor

s2kcntrl - это нормальная программа. а вот первые две вызывают опасения

----------

Таже проблема. После удаления вируса перестают запускаться ЕХЕшники.
Если выполнить VB-скрипт что "входит в комплект" файлов вируса и снова заразить систему - все ЕХЕшники начинают нормально работать...

----------


## lor

> sstray.exe 
> c:\windows\system32\rk.exe 
> c:\windows\vdms.exe
> D:\Downloads\Soft\s2kctl14b67\S2kCtl.exe
> 
> Файлы обязательно заархивировать с паролем virus и отправить на [email protected]
> Как архивировать с паролем написано тут:
> http://www.securinfo.ru/HowtoArchive
> как искать файлы написано тут:
> ...


Отправил Вам необходимые файлы: файла vdms.exe по указанному адресу обнаружено не было, отправил что нашёл. Файл rk.exe тоже вызывал у меня подозрения, если найдёте там что, то имеется в этой директории одноимённый файл с расширением BIN. Его тоже вышлю, если понадобится.

----------


## Geser

rk.exe это прокси сервер. нужен?

----------


## lor

нет, не особо.

----------


## Geser

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nForce Tray Options] sstray.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] c:\windows\system32\rk.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [printerdrv] c:\windows\vdms.exe
удаляй

Кстати, во втором логе не хватает секции сервисов.

----------


## lor

Не знаю. Кинул лог полностью.

Так кто-нить может объяснить что за глюки с сетью были ?

----------


## Geser

Я не знау

----------


## pig

Проблемы с LSP?

----------


## lor

> Проблемы с LSP?


Простите, с чем ?

----------


## Alexey P.

> Простите, с чем ?


 "В моем доме прошу не выражаться"  :Smiley: .
LSP, оно же по терминологии AVZ - SPI. Это по сути цепочка устройств, через которые проходят пакеты в интернет и обратно по протоколу TCP. Если одно из них некорректно удалено, перестанет работать интернет/локалка.
 LSPfix и AVZ 2.3 бета умеют это исправлять - первая вручную, вторая вроде как даже на автомате, что, имхо, достаточно большая пока редкость.

Ссылка на вторую программу http://z-oleg.com/avz-betta2.zip, обсуждение с ее автором - Олегом Зайцевым - здесь 
 hint: в окне программы надо поставить птичку - разрешить это SPI. В хелпе оно подробно описано, с картинкой.

----------


## lor

Спасибо Вам ребят огромное ! Ваши программы, которые доступны бесплатно, работают грамотнее и лучше платных. Но каждая работа должна оплачиваться. Поэтому интересуюсь - нет ли у вас WM счёта, чтобы материально подкрепить мою вам благодарность ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Тута есть данные: http://virusinfo.info/support.php спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## blind

Месяц назад обнаружил данного представителя, попробовал личить навом, в итоге не один exe  не запускалсяю Про данный форум не знал. 
Снёс систему, всё поставил заново, нав молчал, месяц матюгов по поводу качества инета и кучи непонятных соединений, сегодня обновил нав и он снова нашёл W32.Rahack.  Запустил полное сканирование, в результате 315 инфицирований на всех дисках кроме диска с:
Вопрос как такое могёт получиться? Или это отголоски состояния "до сноса системы"?
Прочитал всю ветку ну так и не понял чем данный экземпляр лучше лечить...

----------


## pig

Это всё проблема халатности NAV...

----------


## blind

> Это всё проблема халатности NAV...


дык теперь то чем лечить касперским?

----------


## Geser

> дык теперь то чем лечить касперским?


Думаю стоти попробовать Касперским. Причем сделать всё как описано тут: http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20

----------

Тут http://securityresponse.symantec.com...32.rahack.html говориться: 
In the right pane, delete the value: "(Default)"= "syshid.exe "%1" %*""
Если вы это сделаете, то ехе перестанут запускаться. Только что починил свой компьютер после вируса, не удалив значение полностью, а заменив "syshid.exe "%1" %*"" на "%1" %*
Теперь ехе запускаются без проблем!

----------

не нужно переустанавливать винду после неправильного лечения, нужно просто сделать копию regedit.exe но с расширением com, после чего запукаем его, идем в ехе файл и удаляем и вместо "syshid.exe "%1" %*"" прописываем "%1" %*
и все начинаект нормально работать

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Базы 05,01,05, это как я понял 5 января, а не староваты?

----------

